# Your experience with Lensbaby Velvet 56mm f/1.6 Lens



## sanjosedave (Jan 22, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with Lensbaby Velvet 56mm f/1.6 Lens for portraits? I've seen portrait examples, but would appreciate real world feedback.

Pros/Cons? 

Understand that is manual.

Anyone selling one?

Thx


----------



## davidcarlyon (Jan 24, 2016)

Haven't used one myself, but I've seen it on inmybag.net

The cons are obvious (manual focus, manual aperture ring, aperture not recorded in metadata)...

The pros would be the distinctive looks you can get, and perhaps the discipline and inspiration that comes with a lens like that.

http://www.diyphotography.net/lensbaby-velvet-56mm-f1-6-lens-review/


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 24, 2016)

If you want to try this sort of thing get an old Takumar 55/1.8 off e bay for about $30 and a simple M42-EF mount.


----------

